# TIPA winners for 2014



## Deleted member 20471 (Apr 23, 2014)

TIPA have announced the winner for 2014, www.fotosidan.se/forum/showthread.php?p=2016698
Canon won some awards:

Best Imaging Innovation, Canon Dual Pixel CMOS AF
Best Professional DSLR Lens, Canon EF 200-400mm f/4L IS USM Extender 1.4x
Best Digital SLR Advanced, Canon EOS 70D
Best Expert Compact Camera, Canon PowerShot G1 X Mark II


----------



## Eldar (Apr 23, 2014)

Looking at the list of winners, it tells the story of a year where not too many exciting things happened. The award to the 200-400 f4L IS 1.4x is well deserved though.


----------



## Albi86 (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm not sure I really get this advanced/expert/professional distinction...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 23, 2014)

nicke said:


> Best Imaging Innovation, Canon Dual Pixel CMOS AF



But…but…Canon doesn't innovate. Everyone says so. : : :


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 23, 2014)

Hmm. :-\???     

But I want more than the 70D! 6D has been fun and will be a second. 1DX - so heavy??, 5D3 - perhaps, 7D2 - like others I'm (im)patiently waiting to see. Never the less, I'm not at all displeased with CANON! 

Jack


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 23, 2014)

Jack Douglas said:


> Hmm. :-\???
> 
> But I want more than the 70D! 6D has been fun and will be a second. 1DX - so heavy??, 5D3 - perhaps, 7D2 - like others I'm (im)patiently waiting to see. Never the less, I'm not at all displeased with CANON!
> 
> Jack


The 1D X is only heavy until you hear that glorious 12 FPS, and the 5DIII is only blah until you use it and realize how much better it is than the 5DII . I'm kidding, but I do love shooting with both of them and I find the extra weight on the 1D X to be pretty minor when attached to the 300 or 70-200 2.8.

The 7DII is going to be interesting when it comes out but I fear it will disappoint a lot of people. The 70D and 6D have really encroached on it and Canon's not likely to cannibalize 6D sales with it. It will probably be a 70D in a tougher body, with limited upgrades like 9 or 10FPS and extra video features. If it has the 1D X/5DIII AF and can AF at f/8, that will be huge, but I bet they'll cripple that. I really doubt it will be the mind blowing, 5DIII/1D X destroyer many hope it will be.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 24, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm. :-\???
> ...



I like the feel of 1D X with 24-70 II, 70-200 f2.8 IS II, even 85L II. I haven't try my 400mm on 1D X yet, but I'm sure the grip would feel MUCH-MUCH better than 5D III.

I'm waiting for 1D X II to come out, so I can buy a decent pre-own 1D X


----------



## jprusa (Apr 24, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm. :-\???
> ...



+1


----------

